# THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem thread



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Some news for THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten:

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS gets a fabulous UK newspaper book review from reviewer Pam
Norfolk! (published today, April 8, in newspapers in Lancashire, Yorkshire and
Isle of Man):

http://www.lep.co.uk/lifestyle/book_review_the_afflicted_girls_by_suzy_witten_1_3251342

Also,

Shellie Nunn at LAYERS OF THOUGHT picks THE AFFLICTED GIRLS as one of her 2
favorite books of the year!

http://www.gatekeeperspost.com/uncategorized/interview-with-book-bloggers-shellie-john/

Interview with Book Bloggers, Shellie & John | The Gatekeepers Post
www.gatekeeperspost.com

Today we interviewed Shellie and John of Layers of Thought, a blog that offers
in-depth book reviews for those looking to find a good read. Whether you're an
author looking to pitch a book or an avid book blogger fan, Shellie and John
talk to us about some of their favorite books...

(The Gatekeepers Post is the leading social media book publishing community on
the web)

_"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"_

(p.s. AMAZON is still selling the Kindle version for $7.99)

Suzy

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS

Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh wow, definitely one I'd be interested in!


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for your interest.  If you do read my book, I'll be happy to answer questions and discuss it.

Did I post this in the right Kindle forum? I just joined today and am still trying to figure this forum out. Now I'll go to Book Corner and post the notice there, too.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I will move this thread to the correct forum.... Did you really mean to price the book at $11.99?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds very interesting but it is WAYYYYY above my book budget.......


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

I did price it at $11.99, not to exclude any reader, but because I'd spent so many years researching and writing this book. This a lengthy and complex historical novel, of which I labored over every sentence. So I'm trying to also value that.  Why don't you take a look at the reviews on the Amazon paperback page and then decide.  (Note: I have provided copies of my book to Amazon top reviewers and some historical fiction book bloggers. If you fit either description, or have a burning interest in Salem, please email me.) Thanks for your interest. It's appreciated.


----------



## Susinok (Feb 2, 2010)

There is no description or synopsis of the plot on Amazon. What is it about? That needs to be added to your sale page.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

It seems like there's a description of it along with reviews on the paperback version. I was just looking at it since I was checking out a review that was left by someone in order to try to make it look like he didn't intentionally leave a fake review on another author's book earlier. That's why I saw this title. Interesting book it seems like but I agree that at $11.99 it's way out of what I'd pay for a Kindle book.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Won't pay that price for authors that I like and respect. Even with great reviews, this is way out of my price range.


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

The consensus here then is that I should change the price to $9.99? I'll be talking to Amazon tomorrow about a DTP issue, so maybe I'll do that now for all you readers who have commented about the price. The bottom line is I want my book read, enjoyed, shared, and discussed. It was an amazing journey to write and I really do want to share it.
Thanks all!
Suzy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Suzy,

You may want to read this thread concerning book prices:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18106.msg366241.html#new

In that thread, there's also a link to this blog post:

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2009/10/kindle-numbers-traditional-publishing.html

Edited to add 1 more thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19380.msg367101/topicseen.html#new


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to agree.  I only pay $9.99 if it is one of my very favorite authors and I just can't wait to read the book.   I usually try new authors if the book is free or very inexpensive...otherwise I pick it up at the library.   I would never pay $11.99 for an ebook by anyone.  But that said, good luck to you.  Let us know if you sell any for that price.


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks to all who posted and expressed interest. I've read through all these pricing threads, so I will probably be adjusting my price to $9.99 tomorrow when I speak with DTP Support. I think that will be a fair price for this product. 
-----------------------
My BOOK DESCRIPTION from the Paperback page (will be posted on the Kindle Book page soon):

"Something terrible happened in Salem in 1692 . . . but it isn't what you think!

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by author-researcher Suzy Witten presents a startling new theory of the Salem Village witch-hunts, which is certain to put this 300-year-old unsettled mystery to rest . . . by expertly guiding readers through The Historical Record to revelation. Part parable, part star-crossed romance, and part supernatural venture, this is an intuitive human history—and inhuman—spun with a modern twist. A controversial debut by a new Historical storyteller . . . a Walt Disney Studios Fellowship Finalist. Historical Fiction, 456 pages, A Paperback Original from Dreamwand (currently available as an eBook, Kindle version will be available in January 2010) (for ages 16 and older)

www.theafflictedgirls.com

----------------------------------

(From my Press Release)
AUTHOR SOLVES 300-YEAR-OLD MYSTERY OF THE SALEM WITCH-HUNT

This historical fiction debut offers a brand new theory of the Salem Witch-Hunt, revealing an unknown “missing link” in the chain of events, which is certain to rewrite American history and put this 300-year-old unsettled mystery to rest. Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 . . . but it isn’t what you think.

Witten considers herself lucky that historians missed this “smoking gun” uncovered while she was researching the Salem historical record. Centering her story on Salem Village and its inhabitants, exploring their dark household corners as if she is solving a crime, this author adeptly details how the disintegration occurred while spinning familiar facts in new directions--with the mysterious afflictions finally explained.

-------------------
SOME AMAZON REVIEWS are available on my Paperback page.

And please check out my Amazon Author Page, which will tell you a little bit about me.

And to any readers who do end up reading THE AFFLICTED GIRLS, I will be happy to answer all questions. In fact, I look forward to it.

Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

PRICE LOWERED to $9.99 for THE AFFLICTED GIRLS

I never heard back from Amazon DTP, so today (2/7) I manually changed the price on my book. It should be listed again within 24 hours at the new lower price of $9.99.

Thanks to everyone for communicating your opinions about pricing. I hope that some here will read and enjoy my book about Salem, and hopefully then we can discuss it.

Suzy Witten


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I read the sample, and it does look like a very professional, well written and edited book.  I've put it on my wish list to save for later.


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, Marianner.

Let me know what you think when the time comes.

Suzy


----------



## luvmyBOB (Jan 7, 2010)

I just looked and the price is still at $11.99.  The book sounds interesting.


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

The DTP message said it would take at least 24 hours for the new price to go into effect. I'm hoping it won't really be 48-72 hours. But I have put in the price change, luvmyBob. It will soon be listed at $9.99.


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS is now for sale for $9.99 in the Kindle Store.

I hope all who asked for this price will consider reading it now, and I look forward to a great discussion with historical fiction fans.

Suzy


----------



## luvmyBOB (Jan 7, 2010)

I just ordered and can't wait to read it.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

This sounds like a very interesting book, I will put it on my "to read" list.


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, Adele. I appreciate it. Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

For Renaissance Pleasure Faire folk, THE AFFLICTED GIRLS is "reviewed" in the current (2010) Wedding Issue of RENAISSANCE Magazine (on news stands now) in the "Short Takes" section. And for members of the Historical Novel Society (or historical fiction fans), it received a mention in the current HISTORICAL NOVELS REVIEW (Quarterly Journal) February 2010 issue in the Cover Article by historical fiction author Mary Sharratt: "A Brief History of ENCHANTMENT. Magic Goes Mainstream."  Suzy


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> I have to agree. I only pay $9.99 if it is one of my very favorite authors and I just can't wait to read the book. I usually try new authors if the book is free or very inexpensive...otherwise I pick it up at the library. I would never pay $11.99 for an ebook by anyone. But that said, good luck to you. Let us know if you sell any for that price.


It sounds interesting, and I understand that you've spent a lot of time researching and writing it, but I'm of the same opinion as Molly. I wouldn't pay anything over $5 for an unknown indie author.

However, I too wish you luck.


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Molly & Angel,

I do understand the monetary issue. Why don't you request it at your local library if you're interested in reading it. Librarians can order the paperback from the Ingram catalogue or the Baker and Taylor catalogue. 

But just so you know, the price of the Kindle book is $9.99. It's been $9.99 since Feb. 8 (ever since I engaged in discussion with Kindle readers on this thread. I changed the price then.) Thanks for your interest! 

Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS Book Signing Event TONIGHT 7-9 pm, Sunday March 14, in Venice, Ca at Mystic Journey Bookstore on Abbot Kinney Blvd. Q&A with Author Suzy Witten and "Dreamatic" Reading by Actors Maureen Teefy and Richard Miro. "Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 . . . but it isn't what you think!" Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

My literary/visionary historical novel about Salem, THE AFFLICTED GIRLS, is featured today in "The Indie Spotlight" along with a short interview with me, Suzy Witten. Please take a look: http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=670 Big thanks to Greg (and Edward) for including TAG in this wonderful online book journal! If anyone would like to discuss my book or research with me, this will be the thread for discussion. I'll be happy to answer all questions.
Suzy

http://tinyurl.com/yhluypk


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten is a FINALIST for an IPPY (2010 INDEPENDENT PUBLISHER BOOK AWARDS) for Historical/Military Fiction. Independent Publisher Book Awards, honoring the year’s best independently published titles. The awards ceremony kicks off Book Expo 2010 on May 25 in New York. 

Suzy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Suzy,

Looks like we've been remiss in welcoming you to KindleBoards. So:

Welcome to KindleBoards  and congratulations on your book! I've merged your new post with your existing thread as we ask that you maintain just one thread per book. Don't forget to bookmark this thread in your browser so you can update it.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay for you, Suzy! You must be very excited.


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for your help, Ann. I am very excited. 

Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you also, Verena.

Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS has won the 2010 IPPY SILVER MEDAL for Historical Fiction (Independent Publisher Book Awards, Historical/Military Fiction category, honoring the best books published by Independent Publishers, Small Presses, University Presses, and Self-Publishers for the North American market.) Here is a link for anyone interested in the complete list of IPPYs: http://www.independentpublisher.com/article.php?page=1362


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS* (A Novel of Salem) by Suzy Witten _UK KINDLE EDITION_ is now available at Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/3xdzqwe

"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 . . . _but it isn't what you think!_"

Winner 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical/Military Fiction (Independent Publisher Book Awards)


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

I am thinking of lowering my Kindle price on THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem as a one-month special offer, and would like to know what historical fiction Kindle readers think might be an appropriate price. The Kindle version currently sells for $9.99. Let me know. Thanks everyone. Suzy Witten

"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 . . . but it isn't what you think!"


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

The Kindle version of THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten is HALF-PRICE for the LABOR DAY HOLIDAY! $4.99! 
(Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction; also visionary-metaphysical fiction).


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd like to invite all Los Angeles readers with an interest in the Salem Witch Hunt to visit my table at the West Hollywood Book Fair this coming Sunday, September 26. I'll be at the "West Hollywood Writes" Pavilion from 3:00 to 6:00 p.m. in Booth E-71-74, Table "H" and I always love to meet like-minded people and chat about THE AFFLICTED GIRLS. "Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!" Suzy
p.s. I've also extended the book's "Half-Price" Kindle Special because of an excellent response.

http://tinyurl.com/34cdo33
http://www.westhollywoodbookfair.org/


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Get in the mood for Halloween with THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem. Kindle book will stay $4.99 through All Hallows Eve! "Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"

http://tinyurl.com/32ja4fy

UK http://tinyurl.com/2vq386l


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Create a Halloween mood with THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem, special discount of $4.99 for Kindle readers and Kindle Boards members in honor of Samhain & All Hallows Eve. (Award-winning historical fiction.)


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS Kindle still half-price @ $4.99 till Nov. 1 (Award-winning historical/visionary fiction) "Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be doing a book signing for THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten (winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction) on Sat. December 4 at 2:00 p.m. at "Dark Delicacies" bookstore in Burbank, CA (www.darkdel.com) along with Nancy Holder (author of Buffy the Vampire Slayer) and two other horror authors. (My book combines several genres.) "Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!" (Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction). Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

_Just a Reminder..._ THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten is on sale through New Year's Eve for $6.99 for Kindle & Nook (regular price $9.99). And it can be gifted.

"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... _but it isn't what you think!"_

(Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction, for ages 17 and older). Available for Nook, Kobo, Kindle & iPad. 
(ISBN: 978-0-615-32313-.

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year Everyone! May 2011 bring you all you need!

Suzy

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Mollyb52 said:


> I have to agree. I only pay $9.99 if it is one of my very favorite authors and I just can't wait to read the book....otherwise I pick it up at the library. I would never pay $11.99 for an ebook by anyone...


I agree, even the best sellers are under $10. My nonfiction books that are totally new ideas for maintaining physical and mental health are between $2.99 to $4.99. My approach is totally new having studied at Yale.

But good luck to you and other authors.

_--- please do not include links to your books when you post in another author's thread._


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> I agree, even the best sellers are under $10. My nonfiction books that are totally new ideas for maintaining physical and mental health are between $2.99 to $4.99. My approach is totally new having studied at Yale.
> 
> But good luck to you and other authors.
> 
> ...


Having a book categorized a "best seller" does not necessarily mean it's a better book, or in my case, a better written story. It just means it had a big publisher pushing it big-time getting the word out. This marketing paradigm in publishing has been successful up till now. But we've got a new day in book publishing, with a new paradigm for getting the word out, with a lot more room for success for anyone who's worthy. I wish you success with your books, too, dr. s. My book, THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem is currently $9.99 on Kindle for those who are interested. Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Amazon is running a special on *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem* Kindle version right now: $7.99 (regular price $9.99)
_(Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction)_ (Adult Fiction for ages 17 & older)

Suzy Witten will be interviewed on _"Coffee With An Author" this Monday, February 7, 2011 on Blog Talk Radio_:
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/i-just-finished/2011/02/07/coffee-with-an-author
11:00 am Eastern 10:00 am Central 8:00 am Pacific



New review of THE AFFLICTED GIRLS at _"The Copperfield Review"_ (A Journal of History and Fiction):
Link: http://www.copperfieldreview.com/reviews/The%20Afflicted%20Girls.htm

*"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Dreamwand said:


> Having a book categorized a "best seller" does not necessarily mean it's a better book, or in my case, a better written story. It just means it had a big publisher pushing it big-time getting the word out. This marketing paradigm in publishing has been successful up till now. But we've got a new day in book publishing, with a new paradigm for getting the word out, with a lot more room for success for anyone who's worthy. I wish you success with your books, too, dr. s. My book, THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem is currently $9.99 on Kindle for those who are interested. Suzy


I totally agree with you Suzy that best seller doesn't necessarily mean the best in the field. I believe my books are better than that of actress, I believe, Suzzane Summers who has over dozen best sellers; because of my educational back ground. But that is the way it is. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

New book review (2/11) of THE AFFLICTED GIRLS: http://www.layersofthought.net/2011/02/review-afflicted-girls-novel-of-salem.html
("Layers of Thought" is a Speculative Fiction blog)

For those in Los Angeles, I'll be doing a lecture/reading/book signing on February 22, 7:30 p.m. at a meeting of the Hollywood Branch of NOW (National Organization of Women), at West Hollywood City Council, 8300 Santa Monica Boulevard at Sweetzer, West Hollywood, CA.

Book website: http://www.theafflictedgirls.com

Thanks,

Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Just noticed Amazon lowered the Kindle price again today (2/24) on THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten. 
Kindle version now $7.99 (reg. $9.99)

"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"

2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction
(Adult Fiction, for ages 17 and older, 456 pages)


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Amazon sale today, 3/4. THE AFFLICTED GIRLS: Paperback $17.06 (reg. $18.95), Kindle $7.99 (reg. $9.99)



Dreamwand said:


> "Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"
> 
> 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction
> (Adult Fiction, for ages 17 and older, 456 pages)


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Suzy Witten's "Guest Author" essay, "The Collective Ghosts of Salem," appears this week on historical novelist Mitchell James Kaplan's ("By Fire, By Water") website: https://sites.google.com/a/mitchelljameskaplan.com/www/home/visits-with-authors-artists-and-other-friends

"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Some news for THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten:

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS gets a fabulous UK newspaper book review from reviewer Pam
Norfolk! (published today, April 8, in newspapers in Lancashire, Yorkshire and
Isle of Man):

http://www.lep.co.uk/lifestyle/book_review_the_afflicted_girls_by_suzy_witten_1_3251342

Also,

Shellie Nunn at LAYERS OF THOUGHT picks THE AFFLICTED GIRLS as one of her 2
favorite books of the year!

http://www.gatekeeperspost.com/uncategorized/interview-with-book-bloggers-shellie-john/

Interview with Book Bloggers, Shellie & John | The Gatekeepers Post
www.gatekeeperspost.com

Today we interviewed Shellie and John of Layers of Thought, a blog that offers
in-depth book reviews for those looking to find a good read. Whether you're an
author looking to pitch a book or an avid book blogger fan, Shellie and John
talk to us about some of their favorite books...

(The Gatekeepers Post is the leading social media book publishing community on
the web)

"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"

(p.s. AMAZON is still selling the Kindle version for $7.99)

Suzy

US THE AFFLICTED GIRLS

UK THE AFFLICTED GIRLS

Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten is currently #13 on Amazon's List of Colonial History books http://tinyurl.com/3trxlvr
(Even though it's a historical novel, not a non-fiction history)

Kindle Book and Paperback are also now available on Amazon.de





Dreamwand said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Some news for THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

For some pre-patriotic July 4th Kindle reading: *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS* _Kindle Edition_ *$7.99 *
"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... _but it isn't what you think!"_

(Adult Fiction, ages 17 & older, _2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction)_

(Currently #64 on Kindle's Colonial America Best-Sellers history book list)

http://tinyurl.com/3ttxhy2


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS* is on two very different Amazon "Bestseller" lists today. In the US, it's #64 on Amazon's _American Colonial History_ books list. On Amazon UK, it's #77 in _Metaphysical/Visionary Fiction_. One story, not one view. "Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"

Wanted to share!

Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Wanted to share... I was interviewed today about my writing process on *KINDLE AUTHOR* blog:

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/

I give *kindleboards* a mention!

Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Discovered this wonderful review of THE AFFLICTED GIRLS on Google+ by Robert Davidson, author of "The Tuzla Run", a political historical set in Bosnia. Thank you, Robert!:

_*"I thoroughly enjoyed this work. It captures the dark, sombre ambience of the times and of old Salem, while simultaneously illuminating all facets of the intriguing characters that populate its pages. Well written, optimally paced and presenting an original take on a generally well known phenomenon in early American history."
*_

(Robert Davidson is one of the founders of Past Times Books, a Historical Fiction author/reader website: www.pasttimesbooks.com )


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten* is currently #31 on Amazon Kindle "Bestselling Colonial American History" List!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/156610011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_7_last#2

_Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction_
_(for ages 17 & older)_


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Kindle _‎"Bestsellers in United States Colonial Period History_" ... still on sale for $7.99!

*#45 THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten*
(Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction)

_"Something terrible happened in Salem in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!" _

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/156610011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_7_last#3


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats on the 2010 IPPY and your success since then.

Hope that the 2011 award (historical fiction, Next Generation Indie Awards; also a judged competition)
gives my title good traction in that amount of time.

It would be beneficial to have a thread in the Bazaar for indie titles that have won the national awards -- send me a PM if interested.

best,


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Best of luck to you, too, Bronzeage, for your 2011 win on *Bending the Boyne!* The book looks fantastic!

(p.s. I sent you a private message)

Suzy


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem is on two Amazon Bestseller Lists today! #14!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/156610011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_7_last

_Amazon Best Sellers: Best United States Colonial Period History_


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten* ... *Kindle Book Half-Price for the Holidays!*  _(First Time @ $4.99 through New Years!)_

_*2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction*_ (Adult Fiction for ages 17 & older) *US UK Europe*

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS is also featured today (December 12) in this article on BiblioBuffet: http://www.bibliobuffet.com/bookish-dreaming/1650-how-we-understand-the-past-from-three-directions-121111*

*Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!
*

_*@Amazon*_


*http://www.theafflictedgirls.com* _@suzywitten_ _#theafflictedgirls_ 
*http://www.pasttimesbooks* @pasttimesbooks

_Reviews:_

"This book is written in such a way that the reader feels as if she has been drawn into the story and is experiencing the events as they happen. The fictional format gives both the author and the reader the ability to figure things out, understand the thought patterns of the characters, and tuck in all the loose ends in ways that have eluded academic historians for the past 300 years. I have often wished for the "invisible hand" that the fictional writer can use to sort and make the past understandable. This book is not history but it is storytelling at it's very best!"
-_M. M. Drymon_, Salem Historian & Author of "Disguised as the Devil: How Lyme Disease Created Witches and Changed History"

"Witten writes with style, charm and fluency, and her moving novel is a bold attempt to give an old story a new and more authentic rationale. The facts might have been rearranged and the characters re-imagined, but there is an appealing honesty in the new order that makes The Afflicted Girls well worth the journey."
-_Pam Norfolk_, Reviewer, Lancashire Evening Post

"A well-researched look at what led Salem to hysteria."
-_Erika Mailman_, Author of "The Witch's Trinity"

"Steeped in history, this take on the Salem Witch Trials of 1692 is part parable, part star-crossed romance and part supernatural venture."
-_Renaissance Magazine_

"Through some research and a bit of insightful luck or brilliance, Suzy Witten has added a theory around this 300-year-old story, which has created a page-turning twist of a tale. &#8230;I will be waiting for Suzy Witten's next book since I think she is a talented writer and am curious why this book has not been snapped up by a bigger publisher. Highly recommended!"
-_Layers of Thought_


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS* is currently #22 on this _Amazon Kindle History Bestsellers_ List: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/156610011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_7_last#2

_*Holiday Sale... $4.99 for Kindle Edition till January 2!*_



Dreamwand said:


> *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten* ... *Kindle Book Half-Price for the Holidays!*  _(First Time @ $4.99 through New Years!)_
> 
> _*2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction*_ (Adult Fiction for ages 17 & older) *US UK Europe*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR, Everyone!

*Today is the final day to purchase THE AFFLICTED GIRLS Kindle eBook at half-price $4.99!*

_Sale ends January 2!_

*"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"*

_(2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction)_


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS* is back on Amazon Kindle's Bestselling U.S. Colonial History List!

_"Witten's moving novel is a bold attempt to give an old story a new and more authentic rationale."_--Lancashire Evening Post
_"A well-researched look at what led Salem to hysteria."_--Erika Mailman, Author of "The Witch's Trinity"
_"A page-turning twist of a tale. Highly recommended!"_--Layers of Thought

Winner of the *2010 IPPY SILVER MEDAL for Historical Fiction* (Independent Publisher Book Awards)

(Note: This is Adult Fiction, for ages 17 & older)

"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... _but it isn't what you think!"_


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS is ‎#47 today in the Kindle Store for US Colonial History!



"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"



Dreamwand said:


> *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS* is back on Amazon Kindle's Bestselling U.S. Colonial History List!
> 
> _"Witten's moving novel is a bold attempt to give an old story a new and more authentic rationale."_--Lancashire Evening Post
> _"A well-researched look at what led Salem to hysteria."_--Erika Mailman, Author of "The Witch's Trinity"
> ...


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS*, Suzy Witten's award-winning novel of the 1692 Salem Witch Hunt, is Kindle American History Bestseller #50!
_(2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction. Adult Fiction, ages 17 & older)_

"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

NEW PRICE for *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem* by Suzy Witten Kindle eBook: *$7.99*

_(US, Canada, UK, Europe)_

2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction
_(Adult Fiction, for ages 17 & older ... Gothic, Dystopian, Metaphysical, Literary, ISBN: 978-0-615-32313-
_
"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... _but it isn't what you think!"_



_AMAZON 4.25 Stars_


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS by Suzy Witten is #33 on *_*Amazon's American Colonial History Kindle Bestsellers List!*_
(also available for Nook, iPad, Kobo, Android readers)

_"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"_

2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction
(Adult Fiction, ages 17 & older, 456 pages)
www.theafflictedgirls.com @suzywitten @pasttimesbooks #theafflictedgirls


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

_"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!
_
Kindle Edition of *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS* by Suzy Witten is on sale for $6.15!

2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction
_(Adult Fiction, ages 17 & older, 456 pages)_
www.theafflictedgirls.com @suzywitten @pasttimesbooks #theafflictedgirls @histnov


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS is on the Amazon Kindle American Colonial History Bestsellers List today!



Dreamwand said:


> _"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!
> _
> Kindle Edition of *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS* by Suzy Witten is on sale for $6.15!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS *is back on Amazon's _"Best Sellers in United States Colonial Period History"_ List! (Still on sale for $6.15)

_2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction_
(Adult fiction for ages 17 & older)

_"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"
_


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

For anyone curious about the _Salem Witch Hunt_, my award-winning historical novel *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS* is back on the "Amazon Best Sellers in United States Colonial Period History" list today!

_"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"
_
(Adult Fiction, for ages 17 & older; paperback and all digital formats... Kindle edition on sale!)


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*AMAZON "Author Rank" for Suzy Witten * *(THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem)*
_Historical Fiction_ -- 1,664
_Horror_ -- 1,433
_Literary Fiction_ -- 1,730
_All Fiction_ -- 18,419
_All Books_ -- 119,418

*"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"*

2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS*... an intuitive retelling of the 1692 Salem Witch Hunt by Suzy Witten... is on Amazon's Bestselling Colonial History List!

Winner of the 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction

http://tinyurl.com/7gaqq45

_"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"_


----------



## Dreamwand (Feb 5, 2010)

Amazon just lowered the Kindle price on *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS*... it's now the lowest it's been: $5.97

_"Something terrible happened in Salem Village in 1692 ... but it isn't what you think!"_


----------

